# forbidden 403



## kangoo (14. Jan. 2010)

seit heute habe ich das problem, dass webs die ich neu anlege nicht erreichbar sind. ich bekomme den fehler 403.

im admininterface schaut alles normal aus. aber ich habe gesehen dass das web nicht in die Vhosts_ispconfig.conf geschrieben wird.

ich habe vor ein paar tagen irrtümlich ein web gelöscht und es dann aus dem papierkorb wieder hergestellt. das hat eigentlich gut funktioniert aber nun eben das.

wenn ich httpd -t mache bekomme ich einen fehler betreffen redirect (genau bei dem web, das ich wie gesagt wieder hergestellt habe).

aber wenn ich das redirect in der Vhosts_ispconfig.conf lösche bekomme ich zwar den fehler nicht mehr aber es ändert sich auch nichts am problem.

ich habe auch versucht eine Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_xxxxxxxx in Vhosts_ispconfig.conf umzubenennen und wieder aufzuspieln. wenn ich das mache erreiche ich nach einem server neustart gar keine seite mehr. wenn ich dann wieder die original Vhosts_ispconfig.conf hinaufspieke gehen die seiten wieder alle aber das problem ist wieder da. ich kann also kein neues web anlagen.

bitte um eure hilfe.

danke kangoo


p.s. was mir noch aufgefallen ist, es wird auch keine .htpasswd in den neuen webs mehr erzeugt!
wenn ich mit winscp auf den server einsteige und in den /var/www/ auf www.domain.tld klicke springe ich in einen nicht existenten ordner. z.b. web44 obwohl es web48 sein sollte.


----------



## Till (15. Jan. 2010)

Benenne die neueste Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_..... mit angehängtem Datum in Vhosts_ispconfig.conf um. Ruf httpd -t auf. Dann scahust Du, in welchem Web der Fehler vorliegts und korrigierts das in dem web in ispconfig (im apache direktiven Feld) und nicht in der Datei. Danach wird ISPConfig erneute Änderungen wieder schreiben können.


----------



## kangoo (15. Jan. 2010)

danke, das habe ich gemacht und es funktioniert soweit auch. habe ein neues web angelegt und das wird auch geschrieben. was mir allerdings schon auffällt ist, dass wenn ich mit winscp die web´s anschaue, dann beim eben erstellten web die .htpasswd offenbar nicht drin ist.

mit ftp komme ich ganz normal drauf. die seite ist über http erreichbar u.s.w. - schaut also eigentlich alles ganz normal aus.

lg
kangoo


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2010)

Van was für einer .htpasswd Datei sprichst Du denn? Bei neu erstellten webs ist natürlich keine .htpasswd Datei dabei, wofür sollte die auch sein. Wenn Du Authentifizierung für Statistiken meinst, dann hast Du wohl vergessen ein passwort auf dem stats tab der Webseiten Einstellungen anzulegen.


----------

